
LOFT: The Jetman Story – (Official Teaser) [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZjDmgYp8ug
======
app4soft
Details on project website:[0]

> _Teaser reveals world 's first ground take off in Norway by Jetman Dubai
> pilots Vince and Fred_

> _Jetman Dubai announces LOFT: The Jetman Story a feature length documentary
> is in production_

Also on this page presented Jetman's visual timeline chart.[1]

P.S.: [2]

[0] [https://www.jetman.com/loft/](https://www.jetman.com/loft/)

[1]
[http://www.jetman.com/loft/images/timeline.jpg](http://www.jetman.com/loft/images/timeline.jpg)

[2] [https://xkcd.com/2072/](https://xkcd.com/2072/)

